# Pine Tree Problem



## laxsx (Sep 8, 2001)

I have a beautiful Swissstone Pine tree that is about 12 feet tall. It has always ooked very green and healthy, Today I noticed that it is losing needles and looking brown. I don't know of any reason why this should happen so suddenly. I planted the tree 8 years ago. In Wisoconsin we had a long dry spell ... but lately we've had plenty of rain. Any ideas about what I should do?


----------



## Treeman14 (Sep 8, 2001)

Could be a number of things:
Diseases - Diplodia tip blight, canker disease, needle cast.
Insects - Sawfly larvae, pine needle miners, Zimmerman pine moth, pine weevils, pine wilt nematode.
The long dry spell probably stressed the tree allowing one or more of these insects or diseases to enter.
Have a certified arborist(or two or three) check it out for you.


----------



## laxsx (Sep 9, 2001)

*Swisstone Pine Tree losing needles*

Thanks for the information and advise. I will call someone tomorrow. It is a great tree ... I hope I don't lose it. If I run my hand over a branch ... all needles fall off ... both brown and green needles ... this has me worried!


----------

